# NOT FOR SALE PABST



## shermanville ill (Sep 19, 2005)

Pint/ acqa blue/ 
 front
 PABST/BREWING CO/BEER
 back
 THIS BOTTLE/NOT TO/BE SOLD
 bottom
 WF&S/E/MIL

 What is the meaning of "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD"?
 What is the "E" for or mean?
 What would the date of this bottle be?

 all have a good un
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## David E (Sep 19, 2005)

W.F.& S. MILW......William Franzen & Son, Milwaukee, WI (c.1900-1929). This mark is commonly seen on many beer bottles from the midwest. The mark may have been introduced on ware as early as 1896. See N G W mark


----------



## David E (Sep 19, 2005)

N G W..................Northern Glass Works, Milwaukee, WI (1896-1900). Continuation of above factory. Mark is uncommon, but does exist. W.F.& S. mark (William Franzen & Son) might have been the actual mark used on much of the product from this factory during the 1896-1900 period


----------



## shermanville ill (Sep 19, 2005)

David E.,

 thanks a lot for the info.

 you and yours have a good un
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## IRISH (Sep 21, 2005)

The meaning of "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD" and "THIS BOTTLE REMAINS THE PROPERTY" and many other terms like that just means the contents only was sold but the bottle was the property of the company who filled it.
 A lot of bottles here have that on them.


----------



## shermanville ill (Sep 22, 2005)

Irish,

 thanks for the info.

 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------

